# Installing AWE Tuning side mount intercoolers on a C5 A6 2.7T



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Ordered the AWE intercooler kit, just waiting to get them. Apparently, AWE is a little back up with orders. So, I figured it would be a good idea to start a thread about installing these on a C5 platform.
THE TEARDOWN
Pretty straight forward. Remove the bumper, headlights, belly pan, etc. I was a little leary of removing the front bumper but it is actually very easy. The following shots were taken before the intercoolers are removed to give you an idea of how things will change.








































































Driver's side:


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Installing AWE Tuning side mount intercoolers on a C5 A6 2.7T (Uberhare)*

You have a TIP and in your last pic, you can see the ATF Cooler that will need remounting behind the driver side IC.
Props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 1:48 PM 12/10/2007_


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. I'll look into other mounting solutions. I'm no stranger to custom mounting brackets.


----------

